# تعلم بعض مهارات تطبيقية لبرنامج powerpoint في دورة مباشرة



## أنا معماري (14 سبتمبر 2010)

تعلم بعض مهارات تطبيقية لبرنامج powerpoint في دورة مباشرة
أكتب أسمك أذا كانت لديك رغبة للأنظمام بالدورة ,أذا كانت تتوفر فيك الشروط التالية:

-جاد في تعلم تلك المهارات البسيطة 
-رغبة حقيقية لتعلمها حتي تستفيد بها حاليا أو مستقبلا
-عندك أستعداد لتتبع الموضوع حتي النهاية , في مرات قليلة و وقت ممكن يكون حوالي 10 :15 ساعة من التعلم و التطبيق :85:

لأتمام الدورة المبسطة يجب أن يكون عدد المشتركين ....لا يقل عن 10 مشتركين

النموذج العملي المطبق بالدورة....من أحدي مشاريعي السابقة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132256.html

متطلبات في جهاز الكومبيوتر لديك : :19:
-يجب وجود برنامج powerpoint office
-يجب وجود برنامج winrar لفك البرامج المضغوطة
-أنزال الملف الموجود باللينك السابق و فكة بال winrar و مشاهدته أولا ثم
- شارك برغبتك بالأشتراك بالدورة


أسماء المشتركين: 

1- معمارية مسلمة
2-
3-
4-
5-
7-
8-
9-
10-


----------



## أنا معماري (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعلم بعض مهارات تطبيقية لبرنامج powerpoint في دورة مباشرة* 
 
أسماء المشتركين: 

1- معمارية مسلمة
2- سهام معمر
3-
4-
5-
7-
8-
9-
10-


----------



## سهام معمر (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا انتظر بداية الدورة اخي محمد الشعير 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابن البلد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

وانا كذلك


----------



## أنا معماري (18 سبتمبر 2010)

سهام معمر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا انتظر بداية الدورة اخي محمد الشعير
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
جزاك الله خير علي حسن الأصرار



ابن البلد قال:


> وانا كذلك


 
و أنت أخي الكريم ابن البلد

وهي فرصة لي لتذكر ومراجعة أوامر البرنامج.....والأشتراك مع من يشارك بالدورة البسيطة في عمل جماعي....وهو أخراج مشروع واحد مشترك

رجاء من المشتركين مراجعة رابط الدورة مرة يوميا (ويكفي المشاهدة) الي أن يكتمل العدد وحتي نهاية الدورة


----------



## أنا معماري (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعلم بعض مهارات تطبيقية لبرنامج powerpoint في دورة مباشرة *​ 
*أسماء المشتركين: *​ 
*1- معمارية مسلمة*
*2- سهام معمر*
*3-ابن البلد*
*4-*
*5-*
*7-*
*8-*
*9-*
*10-*​


----------



## أم إسحاق (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
انا ارغب بالاشتراك
برجاء ابلاغى بالموعد الذى سيتم تحديده


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*مرحبا بك أختنا سارة بالدورة*​ 
*رجاء من المشتركين مراجعة رابط الدورة مرة يوميا (ويكفي المشاهدة) الي أن يكتمل العدد وحتي نهاية الدورة*​ 

أصبح ال powerpoint برنامج لا غني عنه لعرض و أظهار المشاريع في المؤتمرات و الأجتماعات أو حتي العملاء المهمين
فلا تتردد أنها فقط بعض المهارت البسيطة و الخفيفة​ 
ربما تتقنها في ساعات قليلة و لكنها ستمكنك من عرض مميز لمشاريعك أو مشاريع المكتب الذي تعمل به
​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعلم بعض مهارات تطبيقية لبرنامج powerpoint في دورة مباشرة *​ 
*أسماء المشتركين: *​ 
*1- معمارية مسلمة*
*2- سهام معمر*
*3-ابن البلد*
*4-سارة سامى محمد*
*5-*
*7-*
*8-*
*9-*
*10-*​


----------



## الزهرة (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
انا ارغب بالاشتراك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
شكرا


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الزهرة قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> انا ارغب بالاشتراك


 

وأنت خير الجزاء .....مرحبا بك معنا


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2010)

قاسم الكيميائي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> شكرا


 
جزاك الله خير أخي قاسم......
أنت مشارك بالرد .....ولا بالدورة؟


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعلم بعض مهارات تطبيقية لبرنامج powerpoint في دورة مباشرة*​ 
*أسماء المشتركين: *​ 

*1- معمارية مسلمة*
*2- سهام معمر*
*3-ابن البلد*
*4-سارة سامى محمد*
*5-الزهرة*
6-
*7-*
*8-*
*9-*
*10-*​ 
رجاء من المشتركين مراجعة رابط الدورة مرة يوميا (ويكفي المشاهدة) الي أن يكتمل العدد وحتي نهاية الدورة​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسعد بالانضمام اليكم...
لو امكن اضافة قائمة بالمهارات التي سيتم تناولها في الدورة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم
----
استاذنك اخي محمد احمد شعير في اضافة نسخة من الاعلان في قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t221520.html#post1842851


----------



## خديجة صالح (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك الأخ الفاضل محمد احمد شعير
و انا أيضا أنضم إلى الدورة


----------



## إسلام علي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*

1- معمارية مسلمة
2- سهام معمر
3-ابن البلد
4-سارة سامى محمد
5-الزهرة
6- إسلام علي
7-
8-
9-
10-​*


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اسعد بالانضمام اليكم...
> لو امكن اضافة قائمة بالمهارات التي سيتم تناولها في الدورة
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم
> ...


 
وأنت خير الجزاء...مرحبا بك معنا
مشكور علي أضافة لينك الاعلان في قسم الهندسة المدنية
بالنسبة لمهارات الدورة ...كما ذكرت ححاول بعون الله أسترجاع ما سبق صممته معكم بالينك المرفق السابق من أحدي المشاريع التي عملت بها



خديجة صالح قال:


> بارك الله فيك الأخ الفاضل محمد احمد شعير
> و انا أيضا أنضم إلى الدورة


 
وبارك الله لك أختنا خديجة ....مرحبا بك معنا


مرحبا بك أخي الفاضل إسلام علي معنا


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعلم بعض مهارات تطبيقية لبرنامج powerpoint في دورة مباشرة*​ 
*أسماء المشتركين: *​ 

*1- معمارية مسلمة*
*2- سهام معمر*
*3-ابن البلد*
*4-سارة سامى محمد*
*5-الزهرة*
*6-خالد الأزهري*
*7-خديجة صالح*
*8-إسلام علي*
*9-*
*10-*​ 
*رجاء من المشتركين مراجعة رابط الدورة مرة يوميا (ويكفي المشاهدة) الي أن يكتمل العدد وحتي نهاية الدورة*​ 
لم يعد هناك غير مكانين ....قبل أغلاق باب الأشتراك لهذة الدورة​


----------



## myada1 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارغب فى الانضمام للدورة
ان شاء الله تعود بالنفع على الجميع


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2010)

myada1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارغب فى الانضمام للدورة
> ان شاء الله تعود بالنفع على الجميع


 
مرحبا بكي أختنا myada معنا بالدورة


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعلم بعض مهارات تطبيقية لبرنامج powerpoint في دورة مباشرة*​ 

*أسماء المشتركين: *​ 


*1- معمارية مسلمة*
*2- سهام معمر*
*3-ابن البلد*
*4-سارة سامى محمد*
*5-الزهرة*
*6-خالد الأزهري*
*7-خديجة صالح*
*8-إسلام علي*
*9-myada1*
*10-*​ 

*رجاء من المشتركين مراجعة رابط الدورة مرة يوميا (ويكفي المشاهدة) الي أن يكتمل العدد وحتي نهاية الدورة*​ 

لم يعد هناك غير مكان واحد....وسيغلق باب الأشتراك لهذة الدورة​


----------



## أم أواب (21 سبتمبر 2010)

أرغب في الإشتراك معكم 
ولكم خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## صقر ديالى (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ارغب بالانضمام لهذه الدوره وكنت ابحث عنها والان الحمد لله انا مهندس شركه مقاولات بالعراق


----------



## أنا معماري (22 سبتمبر 2010)

أم أواب قال:


> أرغب في الإشتراك معكم
> ولكم خالص شكري وتقديري


 
مرحبا بكي أختنا أم أواب معنا بالدورة



صقر ديالى قال:


> ارغب بالانضمام لهذه الدوره وكنت ابحث عنها والان الحمد لله انا مهندس شركه مقاولات بالعراق





> لأتمام الدورة المبسطة يجب أن يكون عدد المشتركين ....لا يقل عن 10 مشتركين


فتجاوزا بالرجوع لبداية الأعلان .....ولأنك من العراق الشقيق مرحبا بك معنا بالدورة.......




...تم أغلاق باب الأشتراك ....
-----------------------------------------------------------​ 
*تعلم بعض مهارات تطبيقية لبرنامج powerpoint في دورة مباشرة*​

*أسماء المشتركين: *​ 

*1- معمارية مسلمة*
*2- سهام معمر*
*3-ابن البلد*
*4-سارة سامى محمد*
*5-الزهرة*
*6-خالد الأزهري*
*7-خديجة صالح*
*8-إسلام علي*
*9-myada1*
*10-أم أواب*
11-صقر ديالى​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمه الله وبركاته وكل عام وأنتم بخير​ 
1-أحب أولا أن نتعرف في سطرين و بأختصار علي المشتركين بالدورة
ممكن تعريف عنك أو عن عملك ..طموحك ..أحلامك...في أطار الهندسة المعمارية أو المدنية

بالنسبة لي أنا خريج أحدي دفعات العمارة ...قديمة شوية....ولكنها بشهادة الدكاترة هناك ....بأنها من أقوي الدفعات بعمارة عين شمس..... عملت بمصر وليبيا و السعودية وحاليا بكندا....أحلامي أعمل أنشاء الله في تصميم مشاريع كبيرة ولها بصمة....

الملاحظات 
* بعد كل مشاركة لي سيتم الرد منكم...كل واحد علي حدة ويفضل الترتيب وذلك خلال اليوم الواحد
*سيترك يوم أخر فاصل للمتأخرين.... ويلغي أذا أكتمل العدد
*سيتم من خلالكم رفع ملف powerpoint الخاص بكل واحد بعد تطبيق ما تم شرحة بمشاركتي
*حنستخدم في الرفع من والي .....موقع مجاني بالأنترنيت يسع 300 MB وهو جيد أيضا للتخزين أو الحفظ أو الأرسال
www.sendspace.com
*سمي الملف بأسمك المشترك به بالدورة ..مع وضع رقم متسلسل بجوار الأسم
مثل ..معمارية مسلمة -1 ..معمارية مسلمة - 2 لكل درس وأحتفظ بهم ...حتي تري مراحل تطور مهاراتك بالبرنامج بأذن الله


----------



## أم إسحاق (22 سبتمبر 2010)

انا مهتدسة مدنية حديثة التخرج دفعة2010 جامعة الزقازيق


----------



## خديجة صالح (22 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا مهندسة معمارية، خريجة معهد الهندسة المعمارية و العمران، جامعة قسنطينة الجزائر عام 1992
عملت في المجال الإداري للعمران، ثم انتقلت للتدريس بالجامعة كأستاذة مساعدة بمعهد الهندسة المعمارية 
أريد تعلم مهارات powerpoint لاستعمالها في التدريس

أشكرك كثيرا أخي الفاضل محمد احمد شعير على اقتراحك هذه الدورة


----------



## myada1 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

انا فى رابعة مدنى ..جامعة المنوفية..
اتمنى من ربنا انى اكون مهندسة شاطرة

وجزاك الله كل خير على الدورة


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (22 سبتمبر 2010)

وانا معاكم .............


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## احمد زيدو (22 سبتمبر 2010)

يا ريت تحجزولي معاكوا في الدورة دي


----------



## أنا معماري (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مؤيد التايكر قال:


> وانا معاكم .............


 


حسن أنور الخولي قال:


> thx 2 much my friend


 


احمد زيدو قال:


> يا ريت تحجزولي معاكوا في الدورة دي


 
الأخوة الأفاضل...لقد تم غلق باب الأشتراك كما ذكرت
نسالك الدعاء لهذة الدورة بالنجاح ...حتي يكتب لها التكرار


----------



## أنا معماري (22 سبتمبر 2010)

حتي تكتمل الردود علي .... 

لماذا هذة الدورة والأنترنيت مليئة بالشرح بملفات شرح صوت وفيديو ...... وكتب ........وكل هذا جيد وفعال

وذلك بعد مناقشتي مع الأخ الفاضل م. حسن مشهورعلي نقطتين:

*أولا: التشجيع و التحميس للتعلم....وبث روح حب تعلم الجديد بما يفيد...الأشتراك الجماعي وبروح جماعية في هدف واحد
* ثانيا: تعلم مهارات تطبيقة .....ومثال حي مطبق.....لمستوي يمكن أن يقال عليه لا يقل عن جيد....

بالأضافة لأسباب أخري سيتم ذكرها في نهاية الدورة أنشاء الله


----------



## سهام معمر (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
سهام مهندسة معمارية تحصلت على ديبلوم الهندسة المعمارية سنة1992 , اشتغلت اكثر من 13 سنة في الهندسة المعمارية ثم تحصلت على ماستر في اعادة تأهيل المباني الأثرية . انا الاّن ست بيت لكنني ابحث عن موضوع بحث يناسب مهاراتي و عليه تعلم تقنية power point يساعدني كثيرا في عرض ما اصبو اليه ان شاء الله.

لك كل تقديري و احترامي 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالد الأزهري (23 سبتمبر 2010)

خالد الازهري مهندس مدني تخرجت سنة 2007 وحاليا على وشك اكمال الماجستير في الهندسة الانشائية...بالنسبة للطموح الامر اصبح تابعا للمزاج ولما يتحدد بصورة قاطعة بعد...ربي ييسر للجميع


----------



## أنا معماري (24 سبتمبر 2010)

-2-​يتكون ملف ال powerpoint المراد تصميمه من

1- صور مرتبة
2-ملف صوت
3-كتابات
4-حركة بداية و أغلاق ظهور الصورة
5-حركة الكتابات

هناك عدة طرق لأظهار المشروع
أ-لفرد (يفضل أن يكون العرض سريع ومتنوع و قصير المدة)
ب-لمجموعة حاضرة فقط للعرض(يفضل أن يكون العرض شامل و متنوع و سرعة أقل من السابق)
ج-عرض علي شاشات كبيرة كمساحة شاشة السينما أثناء أحتفال ( يفضل أن يكون العرض بطء ومكرر وملل)
ومثال المشروع من النوع الثالث أي مطلوب فيه البطء و التكرر....لأن المشاهد لا يكون أنتباه كاملا للمشاهدة
فهو قد يتكلم...او يسلم علي أحد ...أو يشرب ....أو حتي يأكل تم يعود للمشاهدة ...أي مشاهدة متقطعة...فتكرر فكرة المشروع للتأكيد...


1- قم بحفظ الملف (المرفوع مني لصور المشروع) علي جهازك http://www.sendspace.com/file/5ckbyt





 

2- قوم بفك ضغط الملف :3:



 
3-قم بوضع الصوربالترتيب داخل ملف جديد لpowerpoint في جهازك

ممكن أستخدام copy & paste لنسخ الملفات الي powerpoint



 

بعد ذلك أحفظ الملف بأسمك بجوار رقم 1 وأعد رفعه لي .......:76:عن طريقwww.sendspace.com




 

أرسل لي لينك الرفع لملفك للمراجعة ......... :20: :77:







وفي أنتظار أي أسئلة أو صعوبة في الخطوات السابقة ​ 


.​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الخطوات السابقة تحتوي علي كثير من مهارات الويندوز و الانترنيت ......لو واجهتك صعوبة لا تقلق
فقط أرسل سؤالك​


----------



## خديجة صالح (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل محمد أحمد شعير
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا هو رابط ملفي للمراجعة

http://www.sendspace.com/file/y50y4u


----------



## احمد_سلوم (24 سبتمبر 2010)

نعم اخي بارك الله فيك 
وشكرااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااا


----------



## myada1 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اولا انا حاولت فى الموقع اللى حضرتك قلت عليه بيقولى
Sorry, The upload facility is not available.

ثانيا انا مشكلتى مع الملف الصوتى بيفضل شغال مع اول سلايد بس
ولازم اتحرك بسهم الكيبورد عشان باقى السلايد تشتغل 
عموما الملف فى المرفقات وياريت حضرتك تقولى على الصح


----------



## احمد_سلوم (24 سبتمبر 2010)

اين توجد هذه الدوره ولكم مني جزيل الشكرا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (24 سبتمبر 2010)

اين يوجد روابط هذه الدوره من فضلكم


----------



## سهام معمر (24 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي الفاضل احمد الشعير

اليك رابط الملف
http://www.sendspace.com/file/8vn25c


----------



## أنا معماري (24 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم احمد_سلوم ....عفوا لقد أغلق باب الأشتراك لهذة الدورة


----------



## أنا معماري (24 سبتمبر 2010)

سأقوم بالرد علي ردودكم المبشرة بالخير لهذة الدورة بكن

أين شباب ورجال هذة الدورة........!!



myada1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مشكلتى مع الملف الصوتى بيفضل شغال مع اول سلايد بس
> ولازم اتحرك بسهم الكيبورد عشان باقى السلايد تشتغل


 
حاولي مع هذا اللينك ......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQ6FcRTJ4uY


----------



## myada1 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

محمد احمد شعير قال:


> سأقوم بالرد علي ردودكم المبشرة بالخير لهذة الدورة بكن
> 
> أين شباب ورجال هذة الدورة........!!
> 
> ...




انا متشكرة اوى ..اولا طريقة الفيديو روعة
والحمد لله موضوع الصوت اتظبط:14:


----------



## أم أواب (25 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أسفة على التأخير فقد كان عندي مشكلة في النت 
أنا مهندسة معمارية من السودان خريجة كلية الهندسة والعمارة جامعة الخرطوم عام 2004 ... أما عن طموحاتي فأتمنى أن أصمم مشاريع كبيرة وعالمية بإذن الله ... أحب التعامل بالكمبيوتر وأجيد التعامل بالبرامج الهندسية مثل الأتوكاد والأرشيكاد ...
الأستاذ : أحمد شعير 
مرسلة لك تطبيقي الأول على الرابط التالي : 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/mroqhq


----------



## أم إسحاق (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم
الموقع المحدد مش شغال
ءاسفة للتاخير


----------



## أم إسحاق (26 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اهكذا يتم الشرح فى المنتدى
انا اشعر ان الموضوع بالرااااااااااااحة جدا
يا ريت اسرع شوية
وبعدين المهلة انتهت من زمان
الاخ الفاضل محمد شعير ياريت عمل تحفيز للدورة 
ولو ممكن ان تحدد موعد كل يوم تبلغنا بيه انك هتشرح فيه عشان تسهل لنا الموضوع
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم الرفع بنجاح 
اعتذر عن التاخير حيث ان النت متقطع عندي منذ ليلة الجمعة
http://www.sendspace.com/file/xaqqar


----------



## أنا معماري (26 سبتمبر 2010)

خديجة صالح قال:


> الأخ الفاضل محمد أحمد شعير
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذا هو رابط ملفي للمراجعة


 
أختنا خديجة صالح
الملف جيد .... مشكورة علي الجدية والألتزام



myada1 قال:


> انا متشكرة اوى ..اولا طريقة الفيديو روعة
> والحمد لله موضوع الصوت اتظبط:14:


 
أختنا myada1
الملف جيد .... مشكورة علي الجدية والألتزام



سهام معمر قال:


> اخي الفاضل احمد الشعير
> اليك رابط الملف
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/8vn25c


 
أختنا سهام معمر
الملف جيد ....فقط ألغي الصورة 20....... مشكورة علي الجدية والألتزام 



أم أواب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أسفة على التأخير فقد كان عندي مشكلة في النت
> أنا مهندسة معمارية من السودان خريجة كلية الهندسة والعمارة جامعة الخرطوم عام 2004 ... أما عن طموحاتي فأتمنى أن أصمم مشاريع كبيرة وعالمية بإذن الله ... أحب التعامل بالكمبيوتر وأجيد التعامل بالبرامج الهندسية مثل الأتوكاد والأرشيكاد ...
> الأستاذ : أحمد شعير
> ...


 
أختنا أم أواب
الملف جيد .... 



سارة سامى محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموقع المحدد مش شغال
> ءاسفة للتاخير


 
أختنا سارة سامى محمد
الملف جيد .... 



خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تم الرفع بنجاح
> اعتذر عن التاخير حيث ان النت متقطع عندي منذ ليلة الجمعة
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/xaqqar


 
أخي خالد الأزهري
الملف جيد ..... 


لم أتلقي ردور من الأخوة والأخوات المشتركين معنا حتي الأن​ 
*ابن البلد*
*الزهرة*
*إسلام علي*
صقر ديالى​ 

هناك خطاء مني في الصورة 13 ...رجاء أستبدالها من ملف اللينك الأصلي في أول الموضوع​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مطلوب مراجعة الملف الأصلي و ملفك .:85:...مع التفكير لعشر دقائق في أسباب الترتيب
لأن عند تصميم powerpoint الخاص لمشريعنا ..... سيتطلب قدر من التفكير في أسباب الترتيب:31:

أفضل مستقبلا لا تضيع كثير من الوقت في التفكير:81:....أختار الصور المناسبة.....وضعها في الملف بأي طريقة
وهناك أبدء في الترتيب المبدئي ثم مع الكتابات و الصوت ....تلقائيا حتلاقي نفسك مرتاح لترتيب معين:7:

وكما تعلمون .....فأن ملفات ال word الخاص بالكتابة ..... الأفضل أن تكون الكتابة سريعة حتي بأي أخطاء او مراجعة:19:
وبعد الأنتهاء يتم وضع وقت قليل للمراجعة.......... وذلك لتوفير الوقت


----------



## أنا معماري (26 سبتمبر 2010)

-3-​ 
الكتابات​ 
أفتح الملف الأصلي بجوار ملفك
ثم أبداء بوضوع الكتابات لكل صورة من 1: 19 مطابقة للملف الأصلي من حيث
نوع الكتابة و حجمها و مواصفاتها:28:​ 
أذا وجدت عدة كتابات فوق بعض ....فقط أكتبها كما هي لحين الوصول لمرحلة حركة الكتابات:20:​ 
لا تكتفي بالراحة :87: و الكسل بتقليد الملف:9: ... ولكن ضع تفكيرك لأسباب هذا التصميم
ولا مانع لوضع دقائق معدودة لمشاهدة تأثير الكتابة في العرض الأصلي بالصوت
والرجوع لملفك حتي ولو لكل كتابة
فكل مجهود تضعه الأن سيريحك مستقبلا لعمل تصميم مميز و بسهولة:56:​ 

لا تبخل بدقائق وقتك:81:.....فاذا وجدت النفس تتململ:82: فذكرها بوقت أخر فيلم شاهدته:70:​ 
تذكر سعادتك وأنت تعرض مشاريعك أو تقريرك للعملاء أو لصاحب العمل 
أو رسالة ماجستيرك بتمكن وسهولة:77::75::14:​ 
بعد الأنتهاء من الخطوة -3- 
قم برفع ملفك 
بأسم جديد 
مثل محمد-2​ 





​


----------



## أم إسحاق (26 سبتمبر 2010)

حضرتك تقصد نستبدل الصورة رقم 13 بما تشبهها فى العرض الكامل


----------



## أنا معماري (26 سبتمبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> حضرتك تقصد نستبدل الصورة رقم 13 بما تشبهها فى العرض الكامل


 
نعم ...هذا ما قصدته ....
 ولا داعي لرفع الملف ألا بعد الأنتهاء من الخطوة -3-​


----------



## أم إسحاق (26 سبتمبر 2010)

لكنى لا ارى أى فرق بينهما


----------



## arch_hamada (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سهام معمر (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي محمد الشعير شكرا لك على التقييم و لكن لم أجد الصورة 20 التي اشرت اليها في ملفي هناك 19 صورة فقط 
كما انني لم افلح في تعويض الصورة 13 من الديابوراما من مشروعك الأصلي.


----------



## أنا معماري (27 سبتمبر 2010)

سهام معمر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي محمد الشعير شكرا لك على التقييم و لكن لم أجد الصورة 20 التي اشرت اليها في ملفي هناك 19 صورة فقط
> كما انني لم افلح في تعويض الصورة 13 من الديابوراما من مشروعك الأصلي.


 
عذرا أختنا سهام معمر.....لم تكوني المقصودة بالملف لل20 صورة......

أما بالنسبة للصورة رقم 13 فسوف أقوم برفعها للتسهيل خلال ساعات بأذن الله

ولكن هناك الكثير من الكتابات يمكن الأنتهاء منها حاليا .....

موفقين.... 



arch_hamada قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 
جزاك الله خير أخي arch_hamada علي مشاركتك ...


----------



## أنا معماري (27 سبتمبر 2010)

معلومة قد تكون هامة​ 
.....أذا أردت أن تبحث عن أي مشكلة ببرنامج ...أو بالجهاز....أو شرح لبرنامج.....أو حتي تصليح شئ بالبيت ...السيارة
فيمكنك الأستعانة بال youtube وسوف تجد تسجيلات فيديو تسرك
خصوصا أذا كان سؤلك باللغة الأنجليزية.....
وأنا أعتبرها أول وأهم طريقة للبحث بالأنترنيت عن أي شئ​ 
ويمكن الأستعانة بال google للترجمة أي عبارة او كلمة لا تعرفها ..... كما هو مبين بالتوقيع لدي​


----------



## أم إسحاق (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*home work 2*

السلام عليكم

معذرة انا لا استطيع استخدام الموقع المحدد

الملف فى المرفقات
متضمن رقم13

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## theblackangel87 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء الاجابه على السؤال الاتي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t222691.html


----------



## أنا معماري (27 سبتمبر 2010)

محمد احمد شعير قال:


> أما بالنسبة للصورة رقم 13 فسوف أقوم برفعها للتسهيل خلال ساعات بأذن الله
> 
> ولكن هناك الكثير من الكتابات يمكن الأنتهاء منها حاليا .....
> 
> موفقين......


 

الصورة 13 الصحيحة​ 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/hanuft​


----------



## خديجة صالح (28 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي الفاضل محمد أحمد شعير
هذا هو رابط ملفي الثاني للمراجعة
بارك الله فيك

http://www.sendspace.com/file/upg3lk

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## myada1 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## سهام معمر (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الفاضل محمد احمد شعير
اليك رابط التطبيق رقم2 http://www.sendspace.com/file/4d9oi4
بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## أنا معماري (28 سبتمبر 2010)

حسن أنور الخولي قال:


> Thx 2 much my friend


 
You are welcome


----------



## benmerzouka (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم.
متى تبدأ الدورة؟
أرجوا إبلاغي بالإشتراك. وشكرا.


----------



## أنا معماري (28 سبتمبر 2010)

benmerzouka قال:


> السلام عليكم.
> متى تبدأ الدورة؟
> أرجوا إبلاغي بالإشتراك. وشكرا.


 
 مرحبا بك benmerzouka في الموقع ومشكور لمشاركتك معنا
تابع معنا يوميا ..... فهناك الجديد بأذن الله


----------



## karam_dsms (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*أسماء المشتركين: *


*1- معمارية مسلمة*
*2- سهام معمر*
*3-ابن البلد*
*4-سارة سامى محمد*
*5-كرم *
*7-*
*8-*
*9-*
*10-*​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2010)

benmerzouka قال:


> السلام عليكم.
> متى تبدأ الدورة؟
> أرجوا إبلاغي بالإشتراك. وشكرا.


 





karam_dsms قال:


> *أسماء المشتركين: *
> *5-كرم *​


 


أخي benmerzouka

أخي karam_dsms


لا مانع من أشتراكك معنا....بدل من الأخوة الذين لم ينتظموا بالدورة .....

شرط .............أن تتم رفع الملفات المطلوبة منك وعددها 2 ملف .....
أذا كنت جاد فأقراء ما سبق.....وأبداء
وفي أنتظار أي سؤال أو أستفسار

مشكورين


----------



## أنا معماري (30 سبتمبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> معذرة انا لا استطيع استخدام الموقع المحدد
> 
> ...


 
أختنا سارة سامى 

الملف جيد .... مشكورة علي سرعة الأنجاز والألتزام 



خديجة صالح قال:


> أخي الفاضل محمد أحمد شعير​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
أختنا خديجة صالح

راجعي الملف من حيث ترتيب الصورة والألتزام بالكتابة الموجودة لكل صورة 



myada1 قال:


> السلام عليكم


 
أختنا myada1 

أذا التزمتي بالموجود ستكون النتيجة أحسن ...... قارني المستويين في الجودة وستعرفين ما أقصد



سهام معمر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الفاضل محمد احمد شعير
> اليك رابط التطبيق رقم2 http://www.sendspace.com/file/4d9oi4
> بارك الله فيك


 
أختنا سهام معمر

الملف جيد .... راجعي الصورة رقم 4 ....ألتزمي بالألوان الموجودة و نوع الكتابة


رجاء الألتزام بتطبيق النموذج كما هو حتي نطلع بنتيجة نكون كلنا راضيين عنها
لا داعي في هذة المرحلة لأستعراض الأمكانيات أو التسرع لمعرفة 
الجديد دون أتقان السابق
ستكون هناك فرصة جيدة أخر الدورة لعمل تطبيق يمكن وضع الكثير من الأمكانيات فيه​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 سبتمبر 2010)

-4-​ 
ملف الصوت​ 
أبحث عن ملف الصوت الموجود بالنموذج في الأنترنيت ..... لسامي يوسف
يجب أن يكون من نوع wav حتي يمكن قبوله بال powerpoint​ 
يعتبر تدريب جيد للبحث عن ملف في الأنترنيت
من أحسن طرق البحث بالأنترنيت​ 
google 
search​ 
يمكن كتابة سامي سعيد أسم الأنشاد​ 
ثم أنزل ملف صوت الأنشاد بالجهاز لديك​ 
ثم أدخل الصوت بالملف كالتالي​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بعد هذا التطبيق نكون قد أنتهينا من حوالي 70 % من الدورة​ 
ولم يبقي ألا مواضيع شيقة​ 
تحريك الكتابة
حركة بداية ونهاية فتح و غلق الصورة​ 
ثم​ 
التطبيق الحر​


----------



## أم إسحاق (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن استاذن حضرتك فى تغيير الملف الصوتى عشان الايقاع
او ممكن ابحث لتطبيقى عن ملف ءاخر
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أنا معماري (30 سبتمبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> ممكن استاذن حضرتك فى تغيير الملف الصوتى عشان الايقاع
> او ممكن ابحث لتطبيقى عن ملف ءاخر
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
يفضل هي هذة المرحلة الألتزام بالملف الموجود .... حتي يكون الهدف واحد ..... والبحث واحد
وبعد أتقان أوامر البرنامج .... تكون هناك مرحلة تطبيق حر ...في كل مراحل التصميم


----------



## سهام معمر (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي احمد الشعير شكرا لك على التقييم , لقد راجعت كل ما طلبته مني
لكنني لم افهم كيف ارفق الصوت , اي انشودة تريدنا ان ننزل هناك الكثيرو كيف لي ان اعرف انها من نوع wav و هل نبحث عن سامي سعيد ام سامي يوسف


----------



## أنا معماري (30 سبتمبر 2010)

سهام معمر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي احمد الشعير شكرا لك على التقييم , لقد راجعت كل ما طلبته مني
> لكنني لم افهم كيف ارفق الصوت , اي انشودة تريدنا ان ننزل هناك الكثيرو كيف لي ان اعرف انها من نوع wav و هل نبحث عن سامي سعيد ام سامي يوسف


 

عند عمل أي power point علي مستوي جيد ..... سيتطلب عمل بحث بالنت علي الصور و مقطع الصوت و بعض الأشياء التي تجعل ال power point 
فعال و مؤثر


أذا أردت أن أبحث عن ملف سامي يوسف وهو الأسم الصحيح

أذهب الي google و أكتب

سامي يوسف wav أنزال أو أحاول مع sami yusuf download wav 
حتي لو كتبت حروف الأسم خطاء .....فالبحث سيحصر أقرب أسم صحيح

فأكتب كل ما تريد في عملية البحث .... وغالبا ستحصل علي النتيجة في الصفحة الأولي أو الثانية


----------



## خديجة صالح (30 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي الفاضل أحمد محمد شعير السلام عليكم
لقد أنهيت لتوي مراجعة ما أشرت إليه أستاذ
و أضم صوتي للأخت سهام، فكيف يمكننا معرفة خاصية الملف؟
يبدو أن المراحل القادمة سوف تكون صعبة علي أرجو أن تتمهل علينا أخي جزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## خديجة صالح (30 سبتمبر 2010)

خديجة صالح قال:


> أخي الفاضل أحمد محمد شعير السلام عليكم
> لقد أنهيت لتوي مراجعة ما أشرت إليه أستاذ
> و أضم صوتي للأخت سهام، فكيف يمكننا معرفة خاصية الملف؟
> يبدو أن المراحل القادمة سوف تكون صعبة علي أرجو أن تتمهل علينا أخي جزاك عنا خيرا


 
شكرا أخي يبدو انني كنت أكتب تساؤلي في الوقت الذي كنت تجيب فيه مشكورا على اختي سهام


----------



## أنا معماري (30 سبتمبر 2010)

للتسهيل

مطلوب البحث عن أنشاد/أغنية محمد بنوع ملف wave لسامي يوسف​ 
حتي يتم وضعها في ملف powerpoint​ 





 


 


 

تم أنزال أنشاد/أغنية ولكن ليس بأمتداد wav ولكن بأمتداد mp3
فنبحث عن محول صوت من mp3 الي wav ​ 




 



 


 


 

الملف
http://www.sendspace.com/file/03kvxc​ 

.​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 سبتمبر 2010)

أضغط علي هذا الزر لتشغيل عرض powerpoint


----------



## ابن البلد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا هنا معكم
سأشارك إن شاء الله


----------



## ابن البلد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

فتحت الرابط وحفظت الصور وفتحت ملف باوور بوينت جديد 
كيف سأرتبهم في نفس الصفحة بالباوور بوينت ؟؟


----------



## أنا معماري (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ابن البلد قال:


> فتحت الرابط وحفظت الصور وفتحت ملف باوور بوينت جديد
> كيف سأرتبهم في نفس الصفحة بالباوور بوينت ؟؟


 
أخي الكريم ابن البلد

أعطي لنفسك 15 دقيقة .... حاول بأستخدام copy الصورة من الويندز
الي
paste الصورة داخل الملف الجديد ......

أخبرني بالنتيجة.......أذا لم تتمكن من ذلك ...حنحاول بطريقة أخري


----------



## أنا معماري (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مطلوب البحث عن أنشاد محمد بنوع ملف wave لسامي يوسف​ 
عند البحث ......نكتب ​ 
1- بأي ترتيب .... فالترتيب لا يهم
2- نكتب الكلمات التي تضمن عملية البحث 
مثل سامي يوسف ... محمد ....wave ....أنزال .... download
3- يفضل البحث أيضا باللغة الأنجليزية
4- google من أحسن محركات البحث​ 


أمثلة سامي يوسف أنزال ملف wave محمد ​ 
أو أي من​ 
sami yusuf download mohamed wave 
sami yusuf wave mohamed download​


----------



## سهام معمر (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

اخي محمد احمد الشعير

شكرا لك لقد تعلمت شيئا لم اكن اعرفه و قد نجحت في ادخال الملف دون الأستعانة بالملف الجاهز الذي ارفقته في اّخر مداخلاتك

اليك الملف رقم3 http://www.sendspace.com/file/biodvl 

في هذه المرحلة لا اعرف كيف اضيف الصوت الى جميع الصور, هل يجب علي أن أفعل مثل ما فعلت مع الصورة الأولى ام هناك شئ اّخر

تحياتي الخالصة


----------



## أنا معماري (30 سبتمبر 2010)

سهام معمر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي محمد احمد الشعير
> 
> ...


 
أختنا سهام معمر..

سعيد يمحاولتك بالملف ... أستمري ....سوف أقوم بالرد عندما يتاح لي الوقت

وفي أنتظار باقي الملفات


----------



## myada1 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## خديجة صالح (1 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الفاضل أحمد محمد شعير السلام عليكم
إليك الملف الثالث 
http://http://www.sendspace.com/file/yw5ihe

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أم إسحاق (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الحمد لله انجزت المطلوب ولكنى لا استطيع رفعه و لا ادري ما السبب
بالنسبة للموقع المذكور لا يعمل معاي
وبالنسبة للمواقع التى استعملها حاولت محاولات كثيرة جدا يعطيلى errorاثناء الرفع ولا ادرى لماذا
والملف حجمه تقريبا 56.6MB
ماذا افعل
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الحمد لله انجزت المطلوب ولكنى لا استطيع رفعه و لا ادري ما السبب
> بالنسبة للموقع المذكور لا يعمل معاي
> وبالنسبة للمواقع التى استعملها حاولت محاولات كثيرة جدا يعطيلى errorاثناء الرفع ولا ادرى لماذا
> ...


 
أختنا سارة سامى

من الأفضل أنك تحاولي مع الموقع مرة ثانية بتركيز أكثر ..... سعات بيحصل معايا نفس الموضوع عند الدخول علي موقع جديد ....
أعطي فرصة أخري...... أنتي ماشاء الله حليتي عقبات كثيرة قبل كدة....

لو لسة مش شغال ..... قوللي علي مكان المشكلة حتي نستطيع حلها.......


----------



## أم إسحاق (2 أكتوبر 2010)

لله الحمد رفعته على احد المواقع الغريبة 
و بارك الله فيك 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/b3c4a9d/n/3sara_sami.zip


----------



## أم إسحاق (3 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اعتذر عن الرابط السابق 

ان شاء الله ده يكون شغال
http://www.mediafire.com/?3w5m0hzc5s28a1t


----------



## arch_hamada (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم arch_hamada

مشكور علي المشاركة....وأن كنت أفضل الرد المعماري


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أكتوبر 2010)

you are welcome


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اكفنى بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عن من سواك*​*اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل *​*والبخل والجبن وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال*​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أكتوبر 2010)

خديجة صالح قال:


> أخي الفاضل أحمد محمد شعير السلام عليكم
> إليك الملف الثالث
> http://http://www.sendspace.com/file/yw5ihe
> 
> بارك الله فيك


 


myada1 قال:


> السلام عليكم


 




سهام معمر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي محمد احمد الشعير
> 
> ...


 
أختنا خديجة صالح , سهام معمر , myada1
حتي يتم تشغيل ملف الصوت داخل powerpoint بفاعلية .........يجب تطبيق الخطوة التي تم شرحها




محمد احمد شعير قال:


> ملف الصوت​
> أدخل الصوت بالملف كالتالي كما بالصورة​
> من خلال animation
> ثم بجوار Transition sound
> ...


 



سارة سامى محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعتذر عن الرابط السابق
> 
> ان شاء الله ده يكون شغال
> [URL]http://www.mediafire.com/?3w5m0hzc5s28a1t[/URL]


 
أختنا سارة سامى محمد

الملف جيد ......مشكورة علي الألتزام


ملف الصوت لن يحتاج كثير من الوقت .....ولذلك حنتقل بأذن الله للخطوة التالية​


----------



## سهام معمر (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

اخي محمد أحمد الشعير اليك الملف من جديد بعد تصحيحه
http://www.sendspace.com/file/ejy99q
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أكتوبر 2010)

سهام معمر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي محمد أحمد الشعير اليك الملف من جديد بعد تصحيحه
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ejy99q
> بارك الله فيك


 

أختنا سهام معمر

أحسنت التعديل............


----------



## odwan (4 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أكتوبر 2010)

odwan قال:


> وفقكم الله لكل خير


 
مشكور علي المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أكتوبر 2010)

-5-​ 

حركة الكتابات​ 




أضغط Custom Animation ​ 


 

أختار الكتابة المراد عمل effect لها
ثم 
Add Effect​ 


 
أفتح كل القوائم داخل Add Effect
جرب كل الأنواع الموجودة
وخصوصا داخل more effects​ 




 
أفتح الملف الأصلي 
وأكتب في ورقة كل أنواع Effect لكل صورة​ 
مثل : صورة 1 1- Faded Zoom ..... السرعة Medium
.
.
.


 

أضغط يمين زر الموس علي effect 
لمعرفة خصائصة
في الملف الأصلي 

حاول عمل تطبيق مماثل بملفك لكل صورة​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أكتوبر 2010)

دلوقتي بعد التعب ده ...ممكن كل واحد يشرب كباية أو فنجان شاي
وهو سعيد وهو بيتفرج علي الملف
صوت وصورة وحركة كتابات


----------



## أم إسحاق (5 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا
كان عندى استيضاح حول الشريحة رقم 4 فى الملف الاصلى الكلام مكتوب على لقطة للمركز كله من بعيد وليست الصورة المقرب
فهل اعيد ارفاق هذه الصورة من الملف الاصلى واعيد الكتابة عليها ومن ثم انفذ الحركة على الشربحة الجديدة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> كان عندى استيضاح حول الشريحة رقم 4 فى الملف الاصلى الكلام مكتوب على لقطة للمركز كله من بعيد وليست الصورة المقرب
> فهل اعيد ارفاق هذه الصورة من الملف الاصلى واعيد الكتابة عليها ومن ثم انفذ الحركة على الشربحة الجديدة
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
أختنا سارة سامى محمد

عموما هدفنا حاليا عمل ملف مماثل للملف الأصلي.....فالأجابة نعم


----------



## أم إسحاق (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا حاسة ان الموضوع هيطول معايا عشان انا مش لاقية بعض الحركات
والصراحة انا اول مرة فى حياتى اعمل انيميشن للشرايح
ممكن اناقش حضرتك فى الجزء اللى انا عملته الاول 
ولا رأى حضرتك اكمل لحد اما اجيب ءاخرى فى الموضوع بس أكيد مش هوصل لمستوى حضرتك
ما رايك يا بشمهندس


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أكتوبر 2010)

فقط أبعتي رقم الصورة و المكتوب (مثل مدرسة)

عموما بالنسبة لنا جميعا....البدء في شئ يكون صعب في الأول ثم تدريجيا يصبح سهل ميسر


----------



## أم إسحاق (6 أكتوبر 2010)

خلاص ان شاء الله بس المشاكل كتييير قوى ربنا ييسر


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أكتوبر 2010)

أنشاء الله النتيجة ....حتكون كويسة و حتنال رضاكم ....للوصول لمستوي مشرف وجيد لأظهار مشاريعكم


----------



## motafa (7 أكتوبر 2010)

أرغب بالإشتراك


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أكتوبر 2010)

motafa قال:


> أرغب بالإشتراك


 
أخي motafa 
لا مانع من أشتراكك معنا.........علي أن يتم رفع الملفات المطلوبة منك بالتدريج
أقراء ما سبق.....وأبداء......وكل ملف ترسله سوف أقوم أنشاء الله بمراجعته
وفي أنتظار أي سؤال أو أستفسار

مشكور


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بالنسبة لحركة الكتابات .....في أي سؤال أو أستفسار


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
انا ارغب بالاشتراك


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد المسلاتي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> انا ارغب بالاشتراك


 
أخي محمد المسلاتي
لا مانع من أشتراكك معنا.........علي أن يتم رفع الملفات المطلوبة منك بالتدريج
أقراء ما سبق.....وأبداء......وكل ملف ترسله سوف أقوم أنشاء الله بمراجعته
وفي أنتظار أي سؤال أو أستفسار


----------



## hind fedail (9 أكتوبر 2010)

انا اود الانضمام للدوره وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أكتوبر 2010)

hind fedail قال:


> انا اود الانضمام للدوره وجزاك الله خيرا


 
أختنا hind fedail
كما سبق أشرت.....
لا مانع من أشتراكك معنا.........علي أن يتم رفع الملفات المطلوبة منك بالتدريج
أقراء ما سبق.....وأبداء......وكل ملف ترسله سوف أقوم أنشاء الله بمراجعته
وفي أنتظار أي سؤال أو أستفسار


----------



## أم إسحاق (10 أكتوبر 2010)

نعم هناك استفسار أخى الفاضل
بخصوص حركة كلمة البداية لكلمة مسجد فى الشؤيحة الرابعة وهذه الحركة متكررة فى أغلب الكتابات
وكذلك حركة النهاية لها ولمثيلاتها


----------



## أم إسحاق (10 أكتوبر 2010)

انا اتممت انجاز حركة الكتابات ولكن قدر استطاعتى اقرب ما يكون للاصلى


----------



## أم إسحاق (10 أكتوبر 2010)

متأسفة جدا على التأخير وذلك لتعذر الرفع
http://www.mediafire.com/?iua54ri6nq6hpqi
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سهام معمر (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي محمد احمد الشعير
اعتذر على التأخير 
لقد واجهت مشكلة الصور التي تخرج من الصورة 11 ثم تصغر وقمت ربما بإيجاد الحل و لكن مرضي منعني من اكمال التمرين.

شكرا لك و سدد الله خطاكم و جعلهفي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أكتوبر 2010)

سأقوم بالرد علي الملفات المرفوعة مع بعض.....عند أكتمال رفعها بأذن الله.......

مشكورة أختنا سارة سامي محمد



سهام معمر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي محمد احمد الشعير
> اعتذر على التأخير
> لقد واجهت مشكلة الصور التي تخرج من الصورة 11 ثم تصغر وقمت ربما بإيجاد الحل و لكن مرضي منعني من اكمال التمرين.
> ...


 
أختنا سهام معمر
نحن لا نزال في مرحلة حركة الكتابات ولم نصل للمرحلة الأخيرة وهي حركة الصور.


جزاك الله خير لدعائك الطيب الكريم...


----------



## سهام معمر (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي محمد احمد الشعير 
لقد انهيت التمرين و لكنني ارفقته بحركه الصور لأنني اعتقدت انها ضمن التمرين
ولكن ان اردت ان اعيد التمرين بدون حركة الصور سأفعل ذلك ان شاء الله.
شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك
اليك الرابط: http://www.sendspace.com/file/9wfahh


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2010)

سهام معمر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي محمد احمد الشعير
> لقد انهيت التمرين و لكنني ارفقته بحركه الصور لأنني اعتقدت انها ضمن التمرين
> ولكن ان اردت ان اعيد التمرين بدون حركة الصور سأفعل ذلك ان شاء الله.
> ...


 

أختنا سهام معمر..... 
لا داعي للأعادة..وسأقوم بمراجعة الملف مع باقي الملفات.....
مشكورة


----------



## أم إسحاق (16 أكتوبر 2010)

فى انتظار رد حضرتك على حركة الكتابات


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> فى انتظار رد حضرتك على حركة الكتابات


أختنا سارة 
شكرا لحماسك ...سوف أقوم أنشاء الله بالرد علي الملفات غدا


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> متأسفة جدا على التأخير وذلك لتعذر الرفع
> http://www.mediafire.com/?iua54ri6nq6hpqi
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 


سهام معمر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي محمد احمد الشعير
> لقد انهيت التمرين و لكنني ارفقته بحركه الصور لأنني اعتقدت انها ضمن التمرين
> ولكن ان اردت ان اعيد التمرين بدون حركة الصور سأفعل ذلك ان شاء الله.
> ...


 
أختنا....
سارة سامى محمد , سهام معمر

مشكورين علي الأنتظام و أتقان العمل
عفوا لتأخري اولا كنت في أنتظار باقي الملفات ثم أنشغلت في العمل بمسابقة ,عموما حنتهي منها يوم 25 أكتوبر .....

راجعت الملفات ....وهي قريبة الأتقان من مستوي ملف الموضوع
الحمد لله لقد وصلنا لمرحلة بمجهودكم لمستوي مميز...
حتي أنكم سبقتم في تطبيق حركة بداية و غلق الصور....

أحب أسمع أي مقترحات منكم الأول....


----------



## أم إسحاق (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بالنسبة لى انا لازلت لم اسبق بعد
انا عاوزة اعرف جدا الحركة اللى انا قولتها لحضرتك دى ليه مش عندى 
وعاوزة اعرف هل ممكن امشى حركتين مع بعض زى ما انا عاملة
وهل الازمنة محتاجة تعديل عشان تتظبط ولا ايه
واقترح ان تكتب الnotes فى الملف بتاعى تحت كل شريحة ان امكن بس كده ممكن يكون تعب على حضرتك
او زى ما تشوف
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> بالنسبة لى انا لازلت لم اسبق بعد
> انا عاوزة اعرف جدا الحركة اللى انا قولتها لحضرتك دى ليه مش عندى
> وعاوزة اعرف هل ممكن امشى حركتين مع بعض زى ما انا عاملة
> وهل الازمنة محتاجة تعديل عشان تتظبط ولا ايه
> ...


 

أختنا سارة ....
أذا كان ولا بد..ممكن نراجع كلنا الشرائح مع بعض ....في كل مرة شريحتين أو ثلاثة بالتفصيل 
في الملف الأصلي ثم في ملفاتكم
وأقوم بشرح أي أختلاف .....وده حيكون مستوي عالي من الدقة والأتقان في العمل
ولكن أستأذنكم حتي يوم المسابقة 25 أكتوبر...ويومين راحة أي 27 أكتوبر
ثم أنشاء الله نعاود الانطلاق مرة أخري. 

هل لديكم رغبة في عمل تطبيق حر في هذه الفترة.... تطبيق حاجة في الشغل ... في الدرسات العليا
حاجة عن الدين ....حاجة عن أي موضوع يهمك.....

أنا أقترح لمن يرغب ..يعمل powerpoint عن الحجاب اللي بيتهاجم في الغرب....بوربوينت يناقش المشكلة...
ويخاطب الغرب في موضوع الحجاب .....وممكن الأستعانة بصور مقارنة لهم بين حجاب مثلا الشهيدة مروة......
و السيدة العزراء وشخصيات مسيحية مهمة في الغرب محجبة...
ويخاطب أيضا المسلمين هناك برفع لوحات في التظاهرات السلمية .... مكتوب عليها ...... what is the difference 
وعليها ثلاث صور جنب بعض ....كما سبق ذكرها
وأختيار من youtube ما يناسبها من أنشاد أو موسيقي

عموما أي بوربوينت حتختاروه حنتناقش فيه وننقده و نضع كلنا أراءنا وأفكارنا ونطورة 

وسوف نقوم أنشاء الله برفعه علي youtube ......


----------



## أم إسحاق (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
بس خلاص احنا مش هنعطل حضرتك
ممكن نفكر فى الموضوع ده عشان هوه فكرة جميلة جدا بس ننفذه ان شاء الله بعد استكمال الدورة او اثنائها
ونستكمل ان شاء الله بعد يوم 25


----------



## سهام معمر (18 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد احمد شعير قال:


> أختنا سارة ....
> أذا كان ولا بد..ممكن نراجع كلنا الشرائح مع بعض ....في كل مرة شريحتين أو ثلاثة بالتفصيل
> في الملف الأصلي ثم في ملفاتكم
> وأقوم بشرح أي أختلاف .....وده حيكون مستوي عالي من الدقة والأتقان في العمل
> ...



السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي محمد الشعير على التقييم و كل ما وصلنا اليه هو من فضل الله و مجهودك معنا
جزاك الله خيرا و اثابك على كل ثانية صخرتها لنا لمساعدتنا.

على كل سأفكر في موضوع حر بالباور بوينت و سنتناقش فيه ان شاء الله بعد المسابقة , كما طلبت حضرتك, 
ان شاء الله ستكلل مسابقتكم بالنجاح.


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أكتوبر 2010)

سهام معمر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لك اخي محمد الشعير على التقييم و كل ما وصلنا اليه هو من فضل الله و مجهودك معنا
> جزاك الله خيرا و اثابك على كل ثانية صخرتها لنا لمساعدتنا.
> 
> ...


 
جزاكي الله خير أختنا سهام معمر علي كلماتك الطيبة ونستكمل قريبا


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد لله أنتهيت من المسابقة وقد حازت علي أعجاب الحضور هناك...مع توقع للفوز أنشاء الله 
وسأقوم برفع الملفات للمشاهدة قريبا.....

وأسف علي التأخير بما وعدت به ....ولكن تأتي الريح بما لا تشتهي السفن
ولكن لظروف العمل و الضرائب والأستعداد للسفر
وربنا ييسر للعودة في أقرب وقت

مشكوريين


----------



## سهام معمر (3 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي محمد احمد شعير ربنا ييسر لك كل اشغالك ان شاء الله و يرسي عليكم المسابقة يا رب.


----------



## أم إسحاق (19 نوفمبر 2010)

محمد احمد شعير قال:


> الحمد لله أنتهيت من المسابقة وقد حازت علي أعجاب الحضور هناك...مع توقع للفوز أنشاء الله
> وسأقوم برفع الملفات للمشاهدة قريبا.....
> 
> وأسف علي التأخير بما وعدت به ....ولكن تأتي الريح بما لا تشتهي السفن
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا
وفقك الله وبلغك كل خير 
والله كنت انتظر استكمال الدورة بشدة لكن الحمد لله من هذا اليوم 30\10 وانا مصابة بحادث سيارة ولم اتمكن من متابعة الكمبيوتر 
اعتذر لكم وارجو ان يعجل الله بشفائى لاستكمل معكم


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2010)

أختنا سارة
جزاك الله خير ... ولا بأس بما أصابك وربنا الحليم الكريم يتمم شفاءك

وفي أنتظار قريب للعودة أنشاء الله لنستكمل الأنجاز الذي شاركنا كلنا فيه

تحياتي


----------



## northbird (20 نوفمبر 2010)

أود الاشتراك بالدورة أخي العزيز


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم تقريبا أنتهت الدورة ألا عمل تطبيق عليها وبعض الأسئلة
عموما راجع وتتبع خطوات الدورة .....وأنا بأذن الله معاك في أي سؤال


----------



## northbird (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بوركت سأرجع إليها من البداية جزاك الله خير


----------



## ibrahim elzain (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ارغب في المشاركه 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ibrahim elzain قال:


> ارغب في المشاركه
> شكرا جزيلا


 
*أخي الكريم تقريبا أنتهت الدورة .....**عموما راجع وتتبع خطوات الدورة .....وأنا بأذن الله معاك في أي سؤال*​


----------

